# Screen Print Fabric



## shaunyshaun (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all, does anyone know if there are any companies that can screen print on different fabrics here in the UAE ?

If you have any suggestions, then much appreciated.

Regards - Shaun


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

See the previous thread on Canvas... The company I reached at Festival City pritned on many different media.


----------

